# Question on better n ben's model



## pmgnut (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello, I have the better n ben's stove shown in the picture, would anyone know what the 2 knobs are for on the bottom? I'd say air intake, but there is already an air intake flap on the front door. My second guess is mounting holes { if you take the knobs out there are internal thread holes} for an optional blower. Any ideas??


----------



## webbie (Jan 18, 2013)

Do they lead right into the firebox?


----------



## webbie (Jan 18, 2013)

Not exactly a perfect answer, but question was asked before!

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/blower-for-wood-stove.82366/

If it could lead in any way to the firebox, it's probably combustion air - maybe they were starting to think about coal burning (underfire air).
If it was completely and solidly welded and no possible connection to the firebox...AND there were internal baffles in the bottom chamber directing the air around, it could be a blower attachment. 

Inspect it carefully and let us know what you find.


----------



## pmgnut (Jan 18, 2013)

No, they don't lead anywhere, there are no other openeng's on the stove. I just wanted to be sure they were not some kind of secondary air intake that I should be useing instead of the door flap. Another thought is that they were originally air intakes. the older model had the knobs on the bottom but did not have the flap on the door, the later one's did. Maybe the door flap is just an improvement of air flow but they left the knobs in anyway.


----------



## coaly (Jan 19, 2013)

I presume that is an insert? I have one like that with a slider intake on the door that I'll have to look at and get pictures of. The hearth block off plate is far to the back, so they stick out onto the hearth more than most inserts. I would imagine in some cases where the back is raised higher into the hole than the hearth pad, you would need front legs to support the front. I'm thinking there were optional legs that are held on by these? I can see the need for having a front support, and mine had stones under it when I got it from a home where it was being used. I removed it to install a gas log set many years ago, and the customer didn't want the old stove.

Notice the short hearth that requires legs below;


----------



## pmgnut (Jan 19, 2013)

Actually, that model can be used as either an insert { I do have the panel for it } or as a freestanding stove. I use it as a freestanding but the legs seem to be just fine


----------



## coaly (Jan 19, 2013)

OK, you're photo looks like it's sitting on a pile of bricks. Do the back legs remove to set directly on hearth? Mine has no front legs, and needs something in the front when used as insert. It doesn't extend into hearth at all.


----------



## pmgnut (Jan 19, 2013)

Actually that's not my stove, but I have the same exact one. Camera is broke so I found a pic on the net. Yes, both front and back legs are removable


----------



## pmgnut (Jan 19, 2013)

Ahhh, I think I just discovered what they are for- I found 2 l shaped brackets with male threads, that came with the stove, I think those 2 holes are for the brackets to screw into to mount the large front panel. Your picture sparked a thought.I think the mystery is solved!!


----------



## coaly (Jan 19, 2013)

Mine doesn't have the front attachment hardware or a front panel. It came with two brackets and spinner knobs that hook into hearth at top to keep it from tipping. Hence the stones under the front corners for support. If I had those knobs on the front, that's what I'd use them for. Does your plate go to the floor, and adjust for height with legs removed? My legs are welded solid as well.


----------

